
Middle-class China aims for the Ivy League - robg
http://www.iht.com/bin/printfriendly.php?id=19063547
======
tokenadult
I see you revised your title while I was attempting to comment at first. The
article you've linked to is an interesting discussion of incentives on parents
to prompt their children to apply to certain colleges.

